# Ghost SLAMR S1.7+ and S2.7+ at REI



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

REI sells a bike brand called Ghost (unfortunate name, ghost bikes are memorials placed where riders have been killed). They are a German company that sells mostly outside of the US, and they are well respected. 

They have two versions of a full suspension ebike on closeout right now, the Ghost SLAMR S1.7+ and S2.7+. The bikes are the same other than component choices. 

Aluminum frame, 140mm boost travel front and rear, "mullet" 29x2.4" front and 27.5x2.8" rear, Shimano E8000 motor and battery (controls are E7000 on the 1.7, don't know about the 2.7), Rock Shox Revelation fork (RC with Charger damper on 2.7), Rock Shock COIL Super Deluxe R rear shock. Drivetrain on 1.7 is XT/SLX 11-speed with a 34x46 low, NX Eagle 12-speed on 2.7 with 50 tooth low. Comes with a dropper but I do not know the brand. House wheels with Maxxis Minions are identical on both models. The front rim is a 30mm, the rear is 35-40mm, I couldn't tell. TRP G-Spec brakes, which are supposed to be really good. The 1.7 has 4-piston front, 2-piston rear. From the photos, it looks like the 2.7 has four-piston front and rear. 200mm rotors front and rear on both. 

I went and looked at a 1.7 in person at the Denver REI. Unfortunately, they only had a "L" built so I didn't ride it. The bikes seem to have long reach, I am 5'9" and the "L" was definitely too stretched for me. Also, the stack was high. 

They look like great deals: $3500 for the 1.7, $4200 for the 2.7. Of course, REI has great return policies. If you don't like the bike, you can return it for a FULL YEAR. Crazy. The 1.7 is probably the least expensive Shimano E8000 bike out there other than the Bikes Direct HAL-E. The BD definitely has a higher end spec, but REI certainly has the service and return policy advantage over BD, plus, you pick the bike up at your local REI rather than dealing with home assembly. 

Apparently, the Denver and Seattle stores are the only ones that have any on the floor, unless someone ordered one into a different store and then decided not to buy it. Denver only has the 1.7 on the floor.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Is this just info or maybe i missed the question.
In Canada they are great value. Distributed by our outdoor coop(MEC). I saw their 29/27 but this year for some reason Ghost Ebikes were not imported.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

33red said:


> Is this just info or maybe i missed the question.
> In Canada they are great value. Distributed by our outdoor coop(MEC). I saw their 29/27 but this year for some reason Ghost Ebikes were not imported.


The implied question is: "Why doesn't someone go buy one of these and give us a review?"


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds good but the revelation is not the fork I would choose for an ebike, have them on a 26 wheeler stumpy and they are great, but would rather have a pike or lyric on an ebike.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

b1rdie said:


> Sounds good but the revelation is not the fork I would choose for an ebike, have them on a 26 wheeler stumpy and they are great, but would rather have a pike or lyric on an ebike.


I agree that the stiffness of a Yari or Lyrik or Fox 36 is a huge advantage on an eMTB, but the Revelation is actually a pretty common fork on eMTBs, they even spec them on Levos. The Pike is the exact *same* chassis as the Revelation, only the internals are are different, so the two are equally stiff. The same for the Yari vs. Lyrik, they are the *same* chassis with different internals. I think for most trail use, the Revelation is probably fine. If you are more enduro style, a Yari/Lyrik or a Fox 36 is a better choice. I have a MotionControl Yari on my Haibike, and I love it. The only place it falls down is on fast, rocky downhills, where the damper seems to kind of pack up and transmit a lot of shock to the arms. On smoother trails or at more sane speeds, it works well. In Europe, Ghost sells a few models of the SLAMR S with 160mm Yari or Lyriks, and with the 1.7S being only $3500, you could put a Yari or a Lyrik on there and sell the Revelation.

Speaking of forks, at least the Ghost has a Revelation. REI also has the Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 on sale for $3380. It has a 120mm Rock Shox Recon fork. I guess now that I think of it, *that* is probably the least expensive E8000 full suspension bike available.

https://www.cannondale.com/USA/bike/Productdetail?Id=a6f22c7e-38d2-4b77-94e4-9a670b6ce9d0

It is pretty much a lower spec across the board than the Ghost S1.7. Recon fork, Deore drivetrain, lower end air shock, Deore brakes with 180mm rotors, etc. Still a very nice bike for $3400 (all Cannondales at REI are 20% off right now), and it may be a better option for lighter duty trail use. More Cannondale dealers around as well, in case you need something proprietary later on.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I checked the REI site and my Ebike is Haibike(also german).
If i was looking for a Shimano i would not hesitate if i was living a bit south.
Sometimes less knowned is simply less knowned.
They advertise less and offer better prices.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Stay away from bikes direct. Go with with whoever will have service. Specialized will come out ahead in this game because they have good warranty coverage and service. I have a BH and I worry abour being able to get a abattery down the road and trying to get a hold of someone there is time consuming and often not likely.


----------

